# just looking for some info



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

can any body tell me a little bit about this dogs bloodline and maybe some history? Thanks.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

no idea but that dog looks just like my boy Phoenix, lol.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like a lil loki lol.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

it's an awesome little dog but i am not great with peds yet all I can tell is some old eddington's stuff right?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's paper hung scatter-bred lies crossed up with mastiff
and other non apbt blood. you couldn't 'give' me a dog from
that kennel. don't walk,...run!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Another bully breeder passing his dogs off as American Pitbull Terriers .. That's all I see .. I don't know anything about those dogs but I agree they look crossed up with mastiff and other non-apbt blood.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Herbie was the best looking Dog at that kennel. I see he's dead. Did they "off" him because he was 33 pounds? They seem to favor the hundred pound bullies now.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I am only curious about the one dog and if I am correct I believe this guy was successful with this little dog and it earned some pull titles i THINK. Not really bullies more of a bandog or oklahoma bulldog or w/e you want to call. The little dog I think is old school eddingtons right or no? I only want to know about the little dog's bloodline not the whole whopper discussion. Thanks


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

and if you want to get into sled pulling this guy has actually done a bit his dog nature boy has been a huge success in the sled pull world. Not defending him just saying his dogs are good dogs just not apbt.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

After Edgar Eddington became the national weight pulling champion for 12 years in a row, he was given the go ahead to cross the American Bulldog, and Dog de Bordeaux into his Freeman bloodline pit bulls. He was given a single registry for "Wanna be a Whopper" and the Eddington line of XXL pit bulls was born.

Since then the line has been bred back into quality(larger) pit bull bloodlines and has been dominating weight pull circles.

There is a great deal of controversey surrounding these dogs, in fact Mr. Eddington was actually beaten to death with his own weight pull trophy. His murder has never been solved.

Some of his old stuff before it got all crossed up

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [33912] :: EDDINGTON'S OTTA MAKEIT

And yes that dog does have SOME dogs in the pedigree that go back to the old Eddington stuff . One dog In particular I looked at was this on top side second generation. I couldn't find some of the other dogs.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [116300] :: ASS KICKIN ODIE KADOTIE


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

now thats a story....cheaters never prosper.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Real Dogmen don't play around do they Paddy? LOL This story proves that


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I use to be into the whopper dogs a little and learned alot but I just wasn't sure about that little dog especially since that was the only one that guy had. Looked like a tuff little guy I would be interested in a dog like that maybe two lol. I tried to search for the breeder of that dog but didnt have any luck. I imagine the old eddintons stuff is not to common now a days.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

you can do far better than eddington blood. if you want 
game-bred dogs go to game-dog.com and ask around.
personally i like the eli/bolio dogs or alligator/maverick.

remember jeep/redboy is the beginners started kit for bulldogs.
but you gotta start somewhere.

real dogmen will knock you in the head with your own trophy
and make a sandwich before they leave. thats gangsta. lol


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I just wanted to learn more about that line, I am a real big fan of Lar-san dogs personally


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [105766] :: PADLOCK'S DOWNTRODDEN (AKA POET)

so was i for 6 yrs... go back into my dogs 6,7,8th gen and
you'll see lots of larsan dogs. good show and pull dogs...
but they are now 180* away from what they use to be from the hemphill/wilder
blood they came from.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Padlock said:


> real dogmen will knock you in the head with your own trophy
> and make a sandwich before they leave. thats gangsta. lol


:goodpost::rofl:

That's how you do it! And leave no crumbs behind


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

or fingerprints. now das wassup. ya~meeen!? haha. =]~


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

There are still some good larsan breeders out there but I just like to know about as much as I can


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Scparrish are you looking for dogs strictly for WP? The TNT line from what I have seen does really well in this area. Really any dog can be trained to pull. But there are some good show lines bred within the standard out there that were bred for this sport. TNT being one of them.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

he ain't ready for the real McCoy yet. 

my advice, forget larsan, go to the next adba show 
near you and mingle with the people that are winning.
no need to talk to the people talking loud and saying nothing,
as you'll meet lots of those.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I was just curious. Eventually I want to try out sled pulling, but I have no idea what my next dog will be I just like to learn the history of different bloodlines for now and I would like to get a more game breed dog next time like I was always around growing up. The main reason I started this thread was to learn more about this line, I haven't heard much of anything about the older eddingtons line.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Understood ... I wish you luck with any future endeavors. There are many good working bloodlines to choose from and always something new to learn.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

again... game-dog.com make sure you go in with a thick skin
and cold heart....no puthy footing around with that group.
go hard or go home.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I will check that site out. I have a year or two to figure out what line I will go with but who knows, there are a lot of good lines just takes some digging to find a decent breeder. Thanks


----------

